
Ask HN: How has your company responded to Covid-19? - edgefield0
How had your company responded to COVID-19 in terms of working from home, travel, etc.?
======
JohnFen
There's not much to respond to, really. My company sent out a memo reiterating
the common-sense things to do to protect yourself, and reinforcing our
already-existing "never come to work sick" policy. That seems sufficient to
me.

Edited to add: my employer has had a teleworking policy for years that works
well with this. The policy is that if you want to work from home, you can.
Almost nobody does, though.

------
codemancer
I work for a state government. Some of my peers are handling the response for
the whole state so they've been open to people working from home. There are
notices everywhere of washing hands and not touching your face. Anyone who has
traveled recently has been requested to stay home as well.

------
aszantu
They said they'd pay if we buy sanitizer - no one did. There is an option to
do remote work if they have to close the office building. I'm in Germany,
there's always soap where there's water.

